# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Hyrje në BIBEL (Besëlidhja e Vjetër)

## NoName

*PESËLIBËRSHI* 


Pesë librat e parë të Biblës përbëjnë një tërësi, të cilën hebrenjtë e quajnë *Tora - Ligji*. Këta pesë libra, që në fillim të krishterimit, u quajtën me një emër: *Pesëlibërsh*. Emërtimi vjen nga greqishtja (që i quan) *Pentateukos* (biblos) -   Libri pesëvëllimësh ose Pesëlibërshi. Se u nda kështu që në kohët e lashta na e vërteton përkthimi greqisht i të Shtatëdhjetëve LXX. Këta përkthyes, sipas përmbajtjes, ia ngjitën emrin secilit prej tyre. 

Janë këta pesë:
_1. Zanafilla (mund të përkthehet edhe me: Të bërët, Prejardhja) genesis;
2. Dalja   Exodos
3. Levitiku   Levitikon
4. Numrat   Arithmoi
5. Ligji i përtërirë   Deuteronomion (Ligji i dytë)._

Emërtimi që përdorin hebrenjtë: merret fjala e parë e librit ose edhe fjala e parë më e rëndësishme.

Pesëlibërshi përbën një tërësi të veçantë. Pikat thelbësore janë: fillimi i rruzullit, i njeriut, i Popullit të zgjedhur dhe përgatitja përfundimtare për të hyrë në tokën e premtuar. Rreth këtyre dy gjërave kryesore gërshetohen të dhënat e tjera historike të zhvillimit të popullit të Izraelit si popull me ngjarjet dhe formimin e tij si popull: të dalët nga skllavëria egjiptiane, të zgjedhurit si popull i Hyjit, lidhja e Besëlidhjes, Ligji... Me kohë këto ngjarje do të merren si një dhuratë e veçantë e Hyjit ndaj popullit të Izraelit dhe do të simbolizojnë shëlbimin përfundimtar. Në këtë edhe (duhet të) shihet karakteri thjesht dhe thellë fetar i Pesëlibërshit dhe i tërë Biblës   është, pra, kjo histori religjioze, që biblistëve u pëlqen ta quajnë, historia e shëlbimit.

Historia e popullit të Izraelit fillon me çlirimin nga skllavëria egjiptiane dhe themelimin e Besëlidhjes së Sinait. Çka sjell Bibla para kësaj kohe, janë shkoqitje të gjeniut hebre të të dhënave të ndryshme të popujve të tjerë apo edhe shtjellime të tyre lidhur me çështjet jetësore e gjithmonë të rëndësishme të njerëzve me aftësi mendore të mëdha, ndër ta është domosdo Moisiu, edhe pse jo i vetmi që zë vendin e parë. Pas të dhënave të gojëdhënave të ndryshme, më vonë shtjellohen ngjarjet sipas aftësisë dhe mënyrës së mendimit dhe të dijes së kohës e të vendeve.

Lidhur me krijimin e Pesëlibërshit ka shumë hipoteza, por ajo që sot për sot është më tepër e pranuar, edhe pse ka kundërshtime, është hipoteza e gojëdhënave. Biblistët e sotëm këto gojëdhëna i ndajnë në katër të tillë. 

E ato janë:
a) *Gojëdhëna jahviste*   e emërtuar kështu, sepse Hyjin e quan Jahve. Ka fjalor të veçantë, stil të gjallë plastik dhe figurativ. Historinë e rënies dhe të prishjes së njeriut e shndërron në historinë e shëlbimit me ndërmarrje të veçantë të vetë Krijuesit. Kësaj gojëdhëne i mbështetet ligji jahvist (Dl 34).
Mendohet se burimi i saj është në Jude.

b) *Gojëdhëna elohiste*   e emërtuar kështu, sepse Hyjin e quan Elohim. Në këtë gojëdhënë takimi i Hyjit me njeriun është më pak material; fjalori është më i varfër e antropomorfizma ka shumë pak apo aspak.
Kësaj gojëdhëne i mbështetet ligji elohist (Dl 21 23).
Burimin duket se e ka në fiset e veriut.

c) *Gojëdhëna priftërore*   e emërtuar kështu, sepse mendohet se bartësit dhe krijuesit e saj ishin priftërinjtë e Tempullit të Jerusalemit. Flet për Aronin dhe për priftërinjtë, për ligjet e përgjithshme të Daljes (me përjashtim të ligjit jahvist dhe elohist që u përmendën) dhe për ligjet e Lev. dhe të Nr. Mendohet se bartësit e kësaj gojëdhëne qenë ata që ia dhanë Pesëlibërshit trajtën përfundimtare që arriti në kohën tonë.

ç) *Gojëdhëna deuteronomiste*   kjo gojëdhënë gjendet në librin e fundit të Pesëlibërshit, në Ligjin e përtërirë. Ky libër greqisht quhet Deuteronomion   Ligji i dytë   këndej i përtërirë, sepse përsërit ligjet e mëparshme, sidomos ato që prej Horebit e më këtej. U shkrua me qëllim që të vinte në pah dashurinë, kujdesin dhe përkrahjen e veçantë të Hyjit ndaj Izraelit. Po ky ndikim ndihet gjithashtu edhe në disa libra të tjerë jashtë Pesëlibërshit si në Librin e Jozuehit, në Gjyqtarët, në Librat mbi Samuelin dhe në Librat mbi Mbretërit.

Duket se kjo gojëdhënë e ka burimin e vet në fiset e veriut dhe me sa duket, pasi ra mbretëria e Izraelit, levitët e atyre fiseve, e sollën në Tempullin e Jerusalemit.

Gojëdhëna jahviste gjendet në Zan. që nga kr 2 e më tutje, në D1 dhe në Nr.

Gojëdhëna elohiste gjendet në tre librat e parë.

Gojëdhëna priftërore fillon që në Zan 1 dhe vazhdon në dy librat e tjerë, kurse Lev është i tëri i kësaj gojëdhëne.

Kështu, në Zan, D1 dhe Nr janë të gërshetuara dhe të shkrira të tri gojëdhënat; Lev i përket vetëm gojëdhënës priftërore, kurse gojëdhënës deuteronomiste i përket i tërë Ligji i përtërirë.

Në Pesëlibërshin, pra, si shihet, shkrihen gojëdhëna të ndryshme. Ato janë trashëgim i marrë nga Moisiu që, më vonë, u përpiluan dhe u renditën sipas rrethanave dhe nevojave të kohës, të njerëzve e të vendit. Në këtë mënyrë Moisiu mund të mbahet autor i Pesëlibërshit në vështrimin më të gjerë të fjalës, sepse ai si protagonist me paraqitje, veprimtari dhe ligjdhënie e, sipas shumë gjasave, edhe me ndonjë shkrim të lënë pas, i vuri themelet kombësisë hebrenje, besimit, ligjeve dhe gojëdhënave, këndej edhe vetë librat, në këtë vështrim, mund ta mbajnë emrin e tij.

Edhe këtu duhet të vihet në dukje, çka vlen pak a shumë, për të gjithë librat e Biblës se një autor, pothuajse, ia shtrin puplën një autori tjetër, dhe atë, ndoshta, shumë herë një numër i madh njerëzish   e vazhduan apo e përshtatën, sipas nevojës së njerëzve apo të kohës, atë që shkroi ai. Sepse, rrallë mund të gjendet ndonjë libër i kohëve të lashta që të jetë shkruar prej vetëm një autori. Kjo vlen posaçërisht për Shkrimin e shenjtë. Por, shumë prej tyre e stilizuan, e përmirësuan dhe e përshtatën. Njëmend, librat e Shkrimit të shenjtë u shkruan nën ndikimin e frymëzimin e Hyjit, por prapëseprapë libri mbiu, u rrit dhe lëshoi shtat deri në trajtën që arriti në kohën tonë, bashkë me jetën dhe me kohën.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I ZANAFILLËS*


*Zanafilla*   (Genesis   Gjeneza, Të bërët, Prejardhja) hebr. *Bereshith*. Në fillim, përmban parahistorinë në vështrim të përgatitjes së Popullit të zgjedhur.
Libri i Zanafillës është, pothuajse, themeli i tërë BV. Në të shkrimtari hebre shtjellon në pika më kryesore arsyen e krijimit të rruzullit dhe jep arsyen biblike të krijimit dhe të historisë.

Zan, për nga ana e trajtës së jashtme, ndahet në 10 brezni  Tôledôth:
_1. Tôledôth i i qiellit dhe i tokës (1, 1   2, 4a)
2. Tôledôth i i Adamit (5, 1)
3. Tôledôth i i Noehit (6, 9)
4. Tôledôth i i Noehit e i bijve të Noehit (10, 1)
5. Tôledôth i i Semit (11, 10)
6. Tôledôth i i Tares (11, 27)
7. Tôledôth i i Ismaelit
8. Tôledôth i i Izakut (25, 19)
9. Tôledôth i i Ezaut (36, 1)
10. Tôledôth i i Jakobit (37, 2)_

Zan, sipas përmbajtjes paraqet:
_1. Parahistorinë e njerëzimit 1   11
2. Historinë e patriarkëve të Popullit të zgjedhur 12   50
a) Abrahami 12   25, 18
b) Izaku 25, 19   26, 43
c) Jakobi 27   50_

Parahistoria e njerëzimit shërben si hyrje në Bibël në historinë e shëlbimit. Nis nga fillimi i rruzullit, flet për njeriun e parë, rënien e tij dhe pasojat e rënies, për përmbytjen. Me Noehin e drejtë toka banohet përsëri. Breznitë që më parë ishin në përgjithësi, tani përcaktohen në një njeri   në Abrahamin, që është trungu themelues i Popullit të zgjedhur.

1. *Abrahami*   njeriu, besimi dhe nënshtrimi i plotë vullnetit të Hyjit. Pasardhësit e tij do ta fitojnë për pronë tokën e premtuar.

2. *Jakobi* është njeri shumë dredhanik që i zuri vendin të vëllait, Ezaut. Gjithashtu e fiton me dredhi edhe bekimin atëror të Izakut dhe e shfrytëzon mjeshtërisht ungjin, Labanin. Por, sdo ti vlenin asgjë të gjitha dredhitë dhe aftësitë e tija po të mos e kishte parapëlqyer Hyji që në kraharorin e nënës. Dymbëdhjetë bijtë e Jakobit janë themeluesit e dymbëdhjetë fiseve të Izraelit.

3. *Izaku* është figurë e zbehtë ndërmjet Abrahamit dhe Jakobit.

4. *Jozefi*, njeri i drejtë dhe i pajisur me urti. Tregimi mbi të ka për qëllim të paraqesë se Hyji nuk heq kurrë dorë nga njeriu i mirë dhe i drejtë dhe se Perëndia prej të keqes, mëkatit, nxjerr të mirën.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I DALJES*



_Emërtimi  _ 
Librin e dytë të Pesëlibërshit Pentateukut e emërtojmë: *Dalja* dhe duhet të jetë përkthim i emërtimit LXX *Exodos*, të cilin e morën latinët e gati pothuaj të gjitha përkthimet. Hebraisht quhen, si rëndom, të gjithë librat e tjerë me fjalët e para: *Weélleh emôt*: Dhe këta janë emrat.

*Përmbajtja e ndarja* 
Dalja quhet shpeshherë edhe Ungjilli i Besëlidhjes së Vjetër, sepse kumton Lajmin e gëzueshëm të ndërhyrjes hyjnore në ekzistencën e një grupi njerëzish /4, 31/ për ti bërë të lindin për liri e për ti bashkuar në një popull të shenjtë /19, 4 6/.

Flet për ngjarjen e çlirimit të izraelitëve nga skllavëria egjiptiane, për të dalë nga ajo dhe për të trajtuar gjatë udhëtimit nëpër shkretëtirë për dyzet vjet si përgatitje në formim të fiseve në popull si dhe për Besëlidhjen në malin e Sinait. 

Këndej e ndajmë në tri pjesë kryesore:
_l. Dalja nga skllavëria /1, 1 15, 21/;
2. Udhëtimi nëpër shkretëtirë /15, 22   18, 27/;
3. Besëlidhja në malin Sinai /19   40/._

*Trajta letrare *  
Dalja u quajt me të drejtë një epope fetare në themel historike. D1 përmban ngjarje historike që janë themeli i besimit të izraelitëve, por që shpeshherë zbukurohen me një ton epik e me zmadhime. Kjo mënyrë paraqitjeje shërbente për një qëllim të dyfishtë: dhënia e madhërisë dhe e lavdërimit Hyjit të Izraelit dhe vënia në pah e gjendjes së veçantë të popullit të Izraelit, popullit të zgjedhur në fuqi të pëlqimit të vullnetit të lirë të Hyjit.

*Përpunimi  * 
Siç u tha në hyrjen e Pesëlibërshit shihet qartë në këtë libër gërshetimi i gojëdhënave të ndryshme që specialistët i quajtën: Jahviste, Elohiste, Priftërore. Aty këtu gjendet ndonjë e përkitur e të dhënave të gojëdhënës Deutoronomiste.
Pa hyrë në çështjen e diskutueshme të kohës së ngjarjeve që paraqiten jemi të mendimit se duhet të kenë ndodhur në shekullin XV para Kr. , kurse trajta e këtij libri që ka arritur te ne, sipas të gjitha gjasave, duhet të jetë e shekullit V para Kr.
Në mbarë librin mbizotëron figura e Moisiut. I zgjedhur prej Hyjit për ndërmjetës mes Hyjit e popullit, i pajisur me cilësi në shkallën më të lartë për aftësi udheheqjeje, është me siguri figura historike veçanërisht e rëndësishme e popujve të lashtësisë. Por jo vetëm për lashtësinë e hershme, por ska dyshim se edhe për historinë e njerëzimit, është dhe mbetet njeriu që, për nga organizimi, e kjo në mënyrë të veçantë shpirtërore, është figura që ska qenë tejkaluar prej ndonjë njeriu tjetër. Është ati i judaizmit, vetë Mesia   Jezu Krishti me kristianizëm e përsosi, kurse edhe për besimin e tretë monoteist botëror   islamizmin, është gurrë nga e cila plotësisht varet dhe mbetet nën ndikimin e pamohueshëm më të madh.

Ai në malin Sinai merr zbulesën hyjnore, dëgjon emrin e shenjtë të Hyjit dhe lidh Besëlidhjen në një teofani jashtëzakonisht të mrekullueshme.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I LEVITIKUT*
*- Formimi i një populli të shenjtë -*


*Titulli*

Libri i tretë i Pesëlibërshit të Moisiut ose i Tora-s, Ligjit, quhet *Levitik*. Emërtimi i vjen prej përkthyesve në greqisht të të Shtatëdhjetëve, të cilët e quajtën *Leueitikon* ose *Leuitikon /Biblion/*. Këtë emërtim e përvetësoi edhe Vulgata dhe u bë i rëndomtë, pothuajse, në të gjitha gjuhët, në përkthimet e mëvonshme, e do të thotë Libri i Levitëve, i pjesëtarëve të fisit të Levit, të cilët me trashëgim bëheshin pjesëtarë të priftërisë në Izrael. Bibla hebraishte e emërton me fjalët e para të librit: *Wayyiqrâ* E /Zoti/ thirri.

*Përmbajtja*

Temat kryesore që rrahen në libër janë: kulti ritual që populli duhet ti bëjë Hyjit dhe ligjet përkatëse lidhur me pastrinë ligjore, rituale që populli të jetë i shenjtë në praninë e Hyjit të shenjtë.

Këto mund të paraqiten kështu:

1. Në shtatë kapitujt e parë /1 7/ flitet në hollësi për flitë që izraelitët duhet tia paraqesin Zotit;
2. Në kapitujt 8 9 flitet për shugurimin e Aronit e bijve të tij si dhe për hyrjen e tyre zyrtarisht në shërbesën priftërore, kurse në kapitullin 10 flitet për detyrat e priftërinjve.
3. Në kapitujt 11 15 flitet për pastrinë e për papastrinë ligjore   rituale si dhe për kuptimin e së shenjtes dhe të profanes dhe rregullat si mund të rifitohet pastërtia rituale.
4. Në kap. 16 shtjellohen sjelljet për ditën e madhe të shpërblimit.
5. Në kap. 17 26 jepet një përmbledhje ligjesh që zakonisht quhet Kodi i shenjtërisë.
Kurse në kap. 27 flitet për kushte dhe për të dhjeta.

Dihet se Levitiku nuk është një kod organik dhe sistematik i çështjeve që rreh, por është më tepër një renditje e përmbledhjeve të ndryshme të ligjeve të ndryshme e të pjesshme.

Renditjen e fundit Levitiku e përjeton pas shpërnguljes dhe plotëson nevojat e Tempullit të Dytë.

Libri është fryt i traditës priftërore.

Levitiku u duk tepër vonë për të bërë një ndikim të madh në librat e tjerë të Biblës. Pastaj, sa për libra të Beslidhjes së Re, gjithashtu mund të thuhet se për shkak të rregulloreve të kalueshme të flive që ishin vetëm shenjë e flisë së Krishtit e që u përkryen me vdekjen e Jezu Krishtit dhe e humbën, prandaj rëndësinë e tyre, sigurisht që nuk ka ndikuar as ndër ta.

Megjithatë, ndikimi indirekt është shumë i madh e arsyeja qëndron në atë që njerëzit kanë nevojë ta shprehin kultin ndaj Hyjit edhe në mënyrën e jashtme. Por, pa Levitikun do të na mungonin shumë elemente për të kuptuar se si shën Pali dhe sidomos Letra drejtuar Hebrenjve e kanë shtjelluar teologjikisht vdekjen e Krishtit.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I NUMRAVE*



*Titulli*

Emri *Numrat* që tani përdoret pothuajse në të gjitha përkthimet, i vjen këtij libri prej përkthyesve në greqisht të Shkrimit të shenjtë, nga të Shtatëdhjetët. Të Shtatëdhjetët e titulluan librin e katërt të Pesëlibërshit të Moisiut *Arithmoi*, të cilin Vulgata e përktheu me *Numeri* ose *Liber Numeri*. Po këtë titull e morëm edhe në përkthimin tonë. Bibla hebreje përdor dy emërtime: *Vayyedabber - E /Zoti/ foli*, fjala e parë e librit, dhe atë që është shumë më i përhapur në Biblat hebreje moderne: *Bemidbar - Në shkreti*, që më mirë i përgjigjet përmbajtjes dhe është fjala e katërt e librit.

*Ndarja dhe përmbajtja e Librit*

Libri ndahet lehtë në tri pjesë: 
a/ *Në Sinai*/ 1, 1   10, 10/, ku flitet se si populli, sipas vullnetit hyjnor, është një bashkësi e përbërë prej dymbëdhjetë fisesh. Libri hapet me numërimin, regjistrimin për rishtari ushtarake, nga edhe të Shtatëdhjetët ia caktuan emrin /1   4/. Vend të veçantë ka fisi i Levit, i cili nuk hyn në numërimin e ushtarëve për shkak se, për vullnet të Zotit, është i caktuar të kryejë shërbesat hyjnore në Tendë. Kapitujt 5   10 përmbajnë një përmbledhje ligjesh të ndryshme që vështirë lidhen me përmbajtjen e librit.
b/ *Në shkreti*/10, 11   22, 1/, ku flitet për kohën që populli e kaloi në shkretëtirë dhe për ngjarjet e ndryshme që atje i përjetoi. Është pjesa thelbësore e librit ku shihet fytyra e njeriut e fytyra e Zotit: populli spushon së qituri shqelma e nynykaturi aq sa dëshiron të kthehet në Egjipt, pra, në skllavëri, kurse Zoti, gjithherë i mëshirshëm, qorton por nuk heq dorë nga njeriu për ta shpënë në Tokën e premtuar   në liri.
Edhe kjo pjesë e këput vazhdimësinë e tregimit të ngjarjeve me disa përmbledhje ligjesh që janë si një shtojcë e Daljes dhe e Levitikut si p. sh. kap. 15, 1 15: ligje për fli e kushte etj. etj.
Në udhëtim drejt Tokës së premtuar populli jo vetëm se vonon arritjen e vet në Tokën e premtuar për shkaqe të brendshme: murmurime, mospërfillje e vullnetit të Zotit, por has edhe në pengesa të jashtme: populli i Edomit /20, 14 22/, i Aradit /21, 1 3/, i Seonit /21, 21 31/, i Ogut /21, 32 35/, që ia vonojnë arritjen në cak.
c/ *Në tokën e Moabit* /22, 2   36, 13/   Izraelitët janë afruar Tokës së premtuar. Aty pengohen nga mbreti Balak, i cili kërkon ndihmën e vëguesit Balaam që, me mallkimin e tij, ta pengojë Izraelin. Balaami, në vend që ta mallkojë Izraelin, i shtytur prej Hyjit, e bekon.
Pas ngjarjeve tronditëse të lavirësisë së izraelitëve me idhuj në Beelfegor /25/, populli bie përsëri në fije /26/. Ndërkaq populli fiton ligje të reja që duhet ti rregullojnë jetën në Tokën e premtuar. Populli mbetet në rregullimin fisnor, këndej edhe Tokën e premtuar e ndajnë në krahina ndër njëmbëdhjetë fiset e Izraelit, kurse Levitëve u caktohen qytetet e tyre, sepse ata nuk kanë pronë të veçantë si fis dhe njëkohësisht caktohen gjashtë qytetet strehim për ata që do të bëjnë disa krime /35/.

Libri në thelb flet se si Hyji e organizon popullin e vet në shkretëtirë dhe si i prin drejt Tokës së premtuar.

Vlera e pakalueshme e këtij libri dhe, që e bën gjithmonë të kohës, qëndron në paraqitjen e shtegtimit të popullit të Hyjit, të atij të Izraelit, për të cilin flet, si dhe të çdo populli tjetër që shtegton shpirtërisht drejt Zotit. Zoti e bën të zemërimiojë e të çojë; i prin dhe e ushqen, e përkrah dhe e ndëshkon. Por populli /edhe çdo njeri/ i kundërshton, lodhet, mërzitet në shtegtim drejt Tokës së premtuar / jetës së ndershme besimtare morale/, aq sa dëshiron e planifikon të kthehet në Egjipt   në skllavëri. Kështu e vonon arritjen e vet në cak, madje edhe të mirëve su mbetet tjetër, por ta vërejnë së kundrualli. Kë intereson shtegtimi shpirtëror drejt përsosmërisë, qoftë si popull, qoftë edhe si person, libri i Numrave është me vlerë papërshkrueshmërisht i rëndësishëm.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I LIGJIT TË PËRTËRIRË*


*Titulli*

Emërtimi i të pestit libër të Pesëlibërshit të Moisiut, që ne po e marrim në shqyrtim, vjen nga përkthimi greqisht i të Shtatëdhjetëve, të cilët e quajtën: *Deuteronomion *  Ligji i dytë. E parapëlqyem titullimin me: *Ligji i përtërirë* për arsye se në të vërtetë ky nuk është një ligj i dytë, por i njëjti ligj, porse i përtërirë me shtjellime, me shpjegime. Edhe pse përkthyesit grekë e përkthyen gabimisht 17, 18: *mineh hat tôrah*   përsëritje e ligjit, pra, kopje, përsëdytje e ligjit, emërtimi Ligji i dytë, megjithatë mjaft mirë e pasqyron librin për nga përmbajtja. Hebrenjtë, sipas zakonit të tyre, e quajnë me fjalët e para të librit: *Elleh had debharîm - Ja, fjalët* ose edhe vetëm: *Debharîm   Fjalët*. 


*Trajta dhe përmbajtja e librit*

Për nga trajta libri është një shtjellim i ngrohtë i Ligjit me anë të gjinisë letrare të fjalimit. Lënda për të cilën flet, ndahet në gjashtë pjesë të shtjelluara përmes katër fjalimeve të Moisiut që i mban në rrafshin e Moabit, në bregun e Jordanit, përballë Jerikut. Fjalimet ndërpriten me kodin e Ligjit të përtërirë dhe me tregimin e ditëve të fundit të jetës së Moisiut dhe të vdekjes së tij.

1. *Fjalimi i parë i Moisiut*: 1, 6   4, 40. a/1, 6   3, 29: pjesa historike e ngjarjeve prej çojës së Sinait deri me ardhjen në Moab; b/ 4, 1   40 pjesa e fjalimit të Moisiut që nxit të zbatohet ligji.

2. *Dekalogu*, besnikëria ndaj Zotit, urdhri për shfarosjen e kananenjve, falenderim për ndihmat gjatë udhëtimit nëpër shkretëtirë, qortime që nxjerrim nga e kaluara e mësime për të ardhmen.

3. *Kodi deuteronomik*: 12,   26. Është pjesa thelbësore e librit që sjell *ripërtëritjen* e ligjit: Ligje besimi, autoriteti, ndaj të afërmit, frytet e para e të dhjetat dhe përfundimi i qortimit. /Fjalimi i dytë i Moisiut/.

4. *Fjalimi i tretë i Moisiut*: udhëzime lidhur me Rrasat e Ligjit me mallkime kundër atyre që e shkelin Ligjin; bekimet dhe mallkimet dhe përfundimi i fjalimit.

5. *Fjalimi i katërt i Moisiut*: përtërihet qortimi për ta mbajtur Ligjin me përkujtim të së kaluarës, me premtime e kërcënime.

6. *Ditët e fundit të Moisiut*: zgjedhja e Jozuehut për pasardhës /31/, kënga e Moisiut /32/, bekimi i dymbëdhjetë fiseve /33/ dhe vdekja e gjëma e Moisiut /34/.

Palca e Ligjit të përtërirë është dashuria e lirë e Zotit ndaj popullit të zgjedhur. Izraeli, nësë do ta gëzojë Tokën e premtuar, duhet ta pranojë Zotin për Hyj të vetin duke përjashtuar plotësisht të gjitha hyjnitë e paganëve: pabesnikëria ndaj Zotit do të ndëshkohet pa mëshirë.

Ligji i përtërirë mund të quhet Libri i Besëlidhjes për veçanti. Besëlidhja është një dhuratë dhe një kërkesë e jetës.

E denjë për tu vënë re është dashuria ndaj të afërmit me mëshirë e dhembshuri ndaj të mjerëve. L. i përtërirë ka faqe me të cilat, më tepër se çdo libër tjetër i BV, i afrohet lartësisë hyjnore të Ungjillit. Prej syrit depërtues të Moisiut vërehet Mesia si profeti i Madh e i fundit /18, 15   19/.

Një pamje teologjike dhe një pritje e fortë e bëjnë L. p. një kryevepër të letërsisë së vjetër. Por besimtari mund të lexojë në të jetën e vet me ato ngritje e rënie shpirtërore që i sprovon gjithkush, po në të mund të gjejë gjithmonë nxitjen e fortë për ngritje: Sepse Fjala është krejt afër teje, në gojën tënde, mu në zemrën tënde që ta zbatosh. /31, 14/.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRAT HISTORIKË*

*JOZUEHU, GJYQTARËT, RUTA, SAMUELI, MBRETËRIT*



*  BESËLIDHJA NË PROVË GJATË KOHËS * 

Këta libra në Biblën hebraike quhen: *Profetët e mëparshëm* në kundërvënie me *Profetët e mëvonshëm*, siç janë Isaia, Jeremia, Ezekieli dhe të Dymbëdhjetë të vegjlit. Ky emërtim u erdhi lidhur me një traditë që këta libra i mbante për shkrime të Jozuehut, libri me të njëjtin titull dhe pastaj të Samuelit, dhe Librat mbi Mbretër të Jeremisë.

Ne i quajmë: *Libra historikë*, sepse na paraqesin historinë e hyrjes dhe të marrjes në pronësi të Tokës së premtuar dhe përgjithësisht jetën e popullit të Izraelit në Tokën e premtuar, besnikërinë e Zotit ndaj Besëlidhjes dhe qëndrimin e këtij populli më së shumti, në mënyrë jobesnike ndaj Besëlidhjes.

Themi histori, por kjo nuk duhet kuptuar si histori e kohës së sotme me kronologji e përpikmëri paraqitjeje, por më tepër si zgjedhje ngjarjesh të trashëguara në bazë të tregimit të atyre që i kanë përjetuar, e të renditura sipas planit që hagiografi e kishte paraparë ta paraqiste. Faktet paraqiten dhe idealizohen sipas planit: sukseset janë të Zotit e të besnikërisë së tij sipas fjalës që u kishte dhënë etërve të popullit, kurse mossukseset janë fryt i pabesnikërisë së popullit ndaj besëlidhjes. Mesazhi i këtyre librave është: besnikëria ndaj Ligjit të Zotit sjell suksese, pabesnikëria dështime; autorët sjellin të dhënat që e ilustrojnë këtë mesazh.

Për lexuesin e atëhershëm, po edhe të sotmin, këta libra janë një nxitje e vazhdueshme me pyetjen gjithherë të kohës: Sa jam besnik i ndërgjegjes së ndritur nga sa e sa të ndritura të kulturës, të civilizimit, e, posaçërisht, të Zotit me BV e me BR?

Edhe një gjë: edhe lexuesin e shquar, që mund të jetë sado kudo i thelluar në kuptimin e filozofisë së historisë, pra, në kuptimin e vështrimit të historisë, qoftë të asaj të Shëlbimit, qoftë edhe të historisë në përgjithësi, mund ti duket tepër e vështirë për ti kuptuar ato paraqitje të egra e të vrazhda të disa veprimeve si fjala vjen të heremittë anatemës, të ngarkimit me mallkim   të shfarosjes me të njomë e me të thatë të mbarë qyteteve e popujve. Nuk duhet të shkandullohemi, por ti shikojmë në këndvështrimin e marrëdhënieve të kohës. Sduhet të harrohet se gjendemi në një kohë kur ndërgjegjja njerëzore nuk kishte arritur ende një përparim të dëshirueshëm. Ato ishin ligje të përbashkëta të kohës e të popujve, ligje lufte që, ehe mjerim(!) sdimë të gjejmë përligjje as për ditët tona. Të mos mendojmë tjetër vetëm shfarosjet në masë të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, që e përjetuam edhe ne: burgje, llogore përqendrimi me vdekje të ngadalësuar! Vrasje. Vrasje dhe burgime jo në numër të vogël, por me miliona, dhe jo vetëm në luftë, por, mjerisht, edhe pas saj dhe jo dy mijë vjet para Krishtit, por dy mijë pas Krishtit! Pastaj duhet shtuar se hagiografi mendimet e popullit dhe veprimin e tij, ia mbështet shumë herë lehtë Zotit, si në vijën e fundit, e si merr, shpesh herë fare parasysh shkaqet e dorës së dytë. Takimi, pastaj, me popujt idhujtarë për besimin monoteist të izraelitëve, sillte pa dyshim rrënim e dëmtim të sigurt. Shto pastaj, se të gjitha këto veprime çanësohen si ndëshkim i drejtë për shkak të paudhësive dhe veprave përçudnuese të idhujtarëve.

Nuk duhet nënvleftësuar se shfarosjet në të vërtetë kanë qenë shumë më pak sistematike sesa mendohet; thjeshtësimi është pjesë edhe e gjinisë letrare.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I JOZUEHUT*



*Titulli*

Bibla hebraike e quan: *JEHOSHUA*, Të Shtatëdhjetët: *JEZUS*, kurse Vulgata: *Liber Josue - Libri i Jozuehut*.

Emërtimi i këtij libri vjen prej personazhit kryesor të Librit. E njohim prej librave të mëparshëm të Pesëlibërshit të Moisiut. Ishte përkatës i fisit të Efraimit, biri i Nunit dhe quhej Hôshea. Këtë emër që do të thotë /shëlbon/, Moisiu ia shndërroi në Jehôshua Zoti shëlbon. E përmend D1 23, 13;17, 8 16; 24, 13; 33, 11; Nm 11, 27 29; 13, 8; 14, 30 38 etj. Ja përcjellës dhe ndihmës i Moisiut dhe ai vetë, nën urdhrin e Zotit, duke ia vënë duart mbi kokë, para mbarë kuvendit të dheut të izraelitëve e cakton pasardhës të vetin për ti prirë popullit e për ta sunduar.


*Përmbajtja*

Mbarë libri mund të ndahet në dy pjesë:

1. *Pjesa e parë*: /kk 1  12/ flet për pushtimin e tokës së Kanaanit. Kalimi me mrekulli i lumit Jordan. Pushtimi i Jerikut, po ashtu me mrekulli. Pushtimi, edhe ky mrekullisht pas sulmit që shkoi huq, i qytetit Hai. Pushtimi i krahinës së jugut. Shërria e gabaonëve. Pushtimi i krahinës veriore. Përfundimi i pjesës së parë.

2. *Pjesa e dytë*: /kk 13   24/ flitet për ndarjen e Tokës së premtuar ndër fiset e Izraelit.

Pasi bën që populli ta përsërisë besëlidhjen me Zotin me përbetim kremtor se do ti shërbejë vetëm atij e atë do të adhurojë, mban një fjalim në Sihem dhe, në moshën 110 vjeç, vdes e varroset në pronë të vet në Tamnatsare, në pjesën e fisit të Efraimit, në pjesën veriore të malit Gaas.

Për sa i përket autorit si dhe kohës së krijimit: çështjet janë shumë të koklavitura. Mendimi më i përgjithshëm duket se është: autori anonim ndoshta ishte prej fiseve të Transjordanisë në kohën kur Davidi ende qëndronte në Hebron.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I GJYQTARËVE*
*-  Një popull në formim  -*


Librin në fjalë Bibla hebraike e quan *Shofëtim*, të LXX tët e quajnë *Kritai* /greqisht/, Vulgata *Iudices* /latinisht/ e ne në përkthim po e quajmë *Gjyqtarët*.

Titulli i përgjigjet mjaft mirë brendisë së librit me kusht që fjalës të mos i jepet kuptimi i ngushtë gjykatës, por një vështrim shumë më i gjerë. Gjyqtarët këtu kanë kuptimin e personave që janë udhëheqës të pajisur me pushtet ushtarak e civil. Këta kanë edhe një veçori: janë njerëz posaçërisht të ngritur prej Zotit për të shpëtuar një fis a shumë fise të popullit të Izaelit, kur ky bie nën pushtimin e popujve idhujtarë fqinjë. Janë pra, çlirimtarë, heronj, të kohës ndërmjet Jozuehut dhe formimit të monarkisë izraelite.


*Përmbajtja*

Libri mund të ndahet:

a) *Në dy hyrje* /1,   2, 5/, ku na paraqitet gjendja e Izraelit pas vdekjes së Jozuehut dhe /2, 6   3, 6/, ku na paraqitet gjendja fetare e Izraelit që gjendet gjithmonë në lëkundje: Ja besnike e Ja gjendje idhujtare.

b) *Pjesa qendrore e librit* /3, 7   16, 31/, ku flitet për Gjyqtarët   çlirimtarët, heronjtë, udhëheqësit e ngritur posaçërisht prej Zotit po për këtë qëllim. Ekzegjetët i ndajnë në gjashtë të mëdhenj e në gjashtë të vegjël, jo lidhur me rëndësinë e tyre më të madhe a më të vogël, por lidhur me njoftimet që na jep Libri për ta.

c) *Dy shtojcat*: e para /17   18/, ku flitet për idhujt e njëfarë Mike dhe migrimin e fisit të Danit; e dyta /19 21/, ku flitet për përdhunimin e një gruaje dhe shfarosjen e fisit të Beniaminit.


*Autori *  

Tradita, qoftë ajo hebraike, qoftë edhe ajo e krishterë, Librin ia mbështet Samuelit. Në libër janë të gërshetuara tradita të ndryshme, të cilat duket se vetëm janë sistemuar sipas planit të përpiluesit deuteronomist, të paprekura ose fare pak të prekura për të treguar ciklin: pabesnikëria e rrjedhimi i saj: ndëshkimi; pendimi i izraelitëve   rrjedhimi i tij: Zoti dërgon çliruesin - gjyqtarin; pra: pabesnikëri - ndëshkim; pendim - çlirim.

Duke lexuar Librin duhet pasur para sysh, pra, se ato janë tradita shumë të vjetra, të zgjedhura sipas planit të hagiografit, që ka për qëllim të paraqesë jetën shumë të vështirë të izraelitëve para themelimit të një pushteti qendror   të monarkisë. Kjo vështirësi ishte aq më e madhe për të ruajtur monoteizmin mes popujve idhujtarë më të fortë se izraelitët. Tregimet epike të këtyre heronjve na japin një dritë për ti kujtuar vështirësitë e këtij populli për të mbetur gjallë. Këto kujtime të çliruesve, të treguara thjesht dhe me një shije të veten të posaçme të kohëve të lashta, synojnë të na japin një vështrim të thellë të historisë: vërtet në këtë popull që lufton për të qëndruar gjallë me ço e rrëzo të vazhdueshme, është piktura e jeta e njeriut që tani është besnik dhe pas pak bie në fund me sjelljet e me veprimet e veta morale. A nuk është kjo edhe për Kishën e Krishtit një pasqyrë? Mendoj për popullin e krishterë, që i kërcënuar prej mijëra e mijëra joshjesh të idhujtarive të ndryshme, bie e çohet orë e çast gjatë historisë. Por, edhe përmes sa e sa ngjarjeve të trishtueshme, që na i paraqet ky libër, vërteton thellë se udhëheqësi i fundit i mbarë historisë është Zoti.

Libri i mësonte izraelitët se ndëshkimi është rrjedhim i pabesnikërisë, kurse ngadhënjimi mbi armikun fryti i pendimit e i kthimit te Zoti. Kishtari i lëvdon Gjyqtarët për besnikërinë e tyre /Sir 46, 11 12/, kurse Letra drejtuar Hebrenjve na i parqet sukseset e tyre si shpërblim për fenë e tyre: këta janë ajo re dëshmitarësh që u jep zemër të krishterëve ti ikin mëkatit e ti mbartin me duresë vuajtjet /Hebr 11, 32 34; 12, 1/.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I RUTËS*
*- NJË E HUAJ: STËRGJYSHE E MESISË -*


Ky libër i vogël /ska përveç katër kapituj/ u quajt kështu sipas emrit të personit kryesor: *Ruta*. Ngjarja që përshkruan, duhet të ketë ndodhur në kohën e Gjyqtarëve. Shumë prej emrave të mëdhenj të biblistëve, sidomos të fillimeve të krishterimit, e kanë mbajtur si *Shtojcë* të librit të Gjyqtarëve.

Përmbajtja është shumë e thjeshtë: Elimeleku nga Betlehemi, i shtyrë prej gjendjes së vështirë ekonomike, e lë vendin e vet dhe, me gruan e me dy djem, shkon në tokën e Moabit. Ai vdes, djemtë i martohen me dy bija moabësh. Vdesin edhe djemtë e Noemia, nëna e djemve, mbetet vetëm me dy reja pa fëmijë. Mendon plaka të kthehet në vendin e vet dhe rejat i vihen pas. Njërës ia mbush mendjen të kthehet në gjininë e saj, por tjetrës, Rutës, sia del dot. Ajo vjen me të në Betlehem dhe atje e marton me një kushëri të burrit - në bazë të ligjit të leviratit /Lp 25, 5 10/ dhe prej asaj martese lindi Obedi - gjyshi i Davidit.


*Autori dhe koha e krijimit* 

Autori mbetet i panjohur. Tradita, qoftë hebraike, qoftë e krishterë, ia mbështet Samuelit. Koha e krijimit   është e vështirë të përcaktohet. Ka të tillë që e mendojnë më herët, por shumica e vënë pas shpërnguljes, në kohën e ripërtëritjes me Ezdrën e Neheminë /rreth 550 para Kr. /


*Mesazhi* 

Një moabite /nga populli i përjashtuar, shih Lp 23, 4 ev/, prej dashurisë që ka Zoti për *të gjithë njerëzit,* bëhet bijë e Izraelit e hyn në lëndën gjenealogjike të më të madhit mbret të Izraelit - stërgjyshe e Davidit e po kështu edhe e Mesisë /Mt 1, 3 5/. Çargument i bukur për tu rrahur e çmësim!

A është Ruta tregim historik apo krijim letrar? Sështë me siguri një punë e lehtë për ta provuar. Ka arsye të mendohet edhe si krijim letrar, pasi edhe kuptimi i emrave është disi si i paramenduar: Mahalon - debolim; Kelion - shkrirje; Rutë - mikeshë, shoqe; Orfë - ajo që kthen shpinën, pra që shkon, kthehet.

Nëse do të ishte kështu, atëherë porosia del shumë më e shquar.

Sidoqoftë, porosia e këtij libri të shkurtër, por si vepër letrare shumë e qëlluar, është edhe shumë aktuale: dashuria e përcjellë me nderim ndaj të afërmve, hapja ndaj të huajve me çlirim nga skoriet e nacionalizmit të ngushtë që zë frymën e përparimit, ja ndaj hirit hyjnor që thërret gjithkënd duke ndikuar në ndërgjegjen e njeriut, - janë mësime të begatshme, të shëndosha e gjithmonë të fuqishme, që i japin librit vlerë të përhershme.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I PARË I dhe II SAMUELIT
- Të themelohet një mbretëri për Hyjin -*


*Titulli*

Në fillim dy Librat e Samuelit ishin një libër i vetëm. Ndarja në dy libra u bë më vonë me përkthimin e të Shtatëdhjetëve, të cilët në përkthim greqisht, ndoshta sepse libri ishte i shkruar në dy rrotulla për shkak të gjatësisë, e ndanë në dy libra. Ata edhe i quajtën, bashkë me dy librat mbi Mbretërit, Libri I, II, III, IV mbi Mbretërit, nga e përvetësoi edhe Vulgata këtë titullim me Libri I, II, III, IV mbi Mbretërit. NOVA VULGATA dy librat e parë i titullon: Libri I, II i Samuelit. Kurse dy librat e tjerë, III dhe IV, siç do të shohim, i titullon: Libri I, II mbi Mbretërit.


*Përmbajtja*

Librat I, II të Samuelit flasin për:
1. *Samuelin*, Gjyqtar i fundit i Izraelit /kk. 1   12/: 
a/ Lindja dhe rinia e tij në Tempullin e Silos, përbuzja e priftit Eli dhe e bijve të tij nga ana e Zotit;
b/lufta e parë e filistenjve që e humbin izraelitët dhe u grabitet Arka e Besëlidhjes, për kthimin e Arkës së Besëlidhjes për shkak të murtajës që i kap filistenjtë;
c/ për veprimtarinë ripërtëritëse të Samuelit, luftën e dytë kundër filistenjve me fitore të izraelitëve;
ç/ për themelimin i Monarkisë: për shkak të udhëheqjes së dobët të bijve të Samuelit, populli kërkon një mbret. Samueli e shuguron Saulin për mbret të parë në Izrael.
2. *Saulin, mbret i parë i Izraelit*, / 1 Sam 13   2 Sam 1/:
a/ Lufta e tretë me filistenjtë, padëgjesa e Saulit;
b/ Lufta kundër amalekëve: fitore, por padëgjesë e përsëritur e Saulit dhe përbuzja e tij nga ana e Zotit;
c/ Davidi shugurohet fshehtas për mbret të Izraelit dhe pranohet në oborrin mbretëror si këngëtar dhe pastaj edhe armëmbartës i Saulit;
ç/ Lufta e katërt kundër filistenjve: Davidi vret Goliatin: kjo trimëri i fiton miqësinë vëllazërore të Jonatës e smirën, që s’do t’i hiqet kurrë, të Saulit, prej të cilit i duhet të ikë edhe pasi që bëhet dhëndrri i Saulit;
d/ Jeta e Davidit e të ikurit që, prej një vendi në vend tjetër i dëbuar prej Saulit, i duhet të kalojë edhe ndër armiq deri që në luftën e pestë kundër filistenjve nuk mbeti i vrarë Sauli me Jonatën e deri që i shpartallohet ushtria.
3. *Davidi mbret në Hebron* dhe themelues i dinastisë /2 Sam 2,  24/: 
a/ mbret i Judës në Hebron, luftërat civile ndërmjet të përkrahësve të familjes së Saulit dhe të Davidit: vrasja e Abnerit dhe e Isbaalit;
b/ mbret i mbarë Izraelit me kryeqytet Jerusalemin që e pushton, ku kalohet Arka e Besëlidhjes; premtim mesianik /k. 6/;
c/ shrregullime familjare në shtëpinë e Davidit: Davidi kurorëshkelës dhe vrasës i Urisë: qortimi i Natanit; të tjera ultësi morale dhe ngatërresa e vrasje në familje;
ç/ kryengritja e Absalomit dhe mbarimi i tij.
4. *Shtojcat* /kk. 21   24/: janë pjesë disi të ndara nga përmbajtja e rëndomtë e librit, por që janë pjesë e tij. Aty flitet për vrasjen e shtatë pasardhësve të Saulit për shkak zie trivjeçare, për heronjtë e Davidit në luftëra kundër filistenjve, kënga ngadhënjyese e Davidit, fjalët e tija të fundit, trimat e Davidit, regjistrimi i mbretërisë dhe ndëshkimi me gërbulë e ndërtimi i një lteri në Sion.
Lexuesi i kujdesshëm mund të nxjerrë dobi të madhe nëse di të gjejë në këtë tregim, me shumë pjesë të hidhura e plot dredhi, problemet e përhershme: nuk e pranon Zotin as nuk vepron për mbretërinë e tij kush nuk vepron me ndërgjegje të pastër e me besnikëri të plotë. Kush do, mund ta hetojë se me histori drejton Zoti dhe ai është gjithmonë i pranishëm në të, megjithëse njerëzit, e posaçërisht, ata që janë në timonin e shoqërisë, shumë herë heqin mbrapshtë.


[vazhdon]

----------


## NoName

*LIBRAT E MBRETËRVE*
*- Prej kulmit të lavdisë në shkatërrim: shkaku pabesnikëria -*


*Emërtimi  * 

Tanimë është përcaktuar të quhet Libri i mbretërve, i pari dhe i dyti. Origjinali ishte një libër i vetëm, por përkthyesit në greqisht, LXX e ndanë në dy libra, përafërsisht me të njëjtën madhësi dhe Vulgata e ndoqi këtë ndarje /Vulgata i quajti Libri III dhe IV i Mbretërve sepse me këtë emërtim përfshinte edhe dy librat e Samuelit/. Këtë ndarje e mori edhe Bibla hebraike që prej vitit 1517. Nova Vulgata   Vulgata e Re, të cilën edhe ne e ndjekim, i quan: Libri I dhe II i Mbretërve.


*Përmbajtja  * 

Librat flasin për historinë e popullit të zgjedhur që prej vdekjes së Davidit e deri në shkatërrimin e popullit të zgjedhur me shpërnguljen me dhunë në Babiloni, në të vërtetë, deri në çlirimin e Jojakinit në vitin 561.

Përmbajtja e librit mund të ndahet në tri pjesë: 
*Pjesa I*: Historia e Salomonit /1 Mbr 1-11/: 
a/ Veprat e sprasme të Davidit /1, 1 - 2, 11/;
b/ Vitet e para të Salomonit /2, 12 - 4, 34/; 
c/ Ndërtimi i Tempullit /5, 1 - 9, 19/; 
d/ Kulmi dhe perëndimi i mbretërisë së Salomonit /9, 20 - 11, 43/.

*Pjesa II*: Historia e dy mbretërive të ndara: 
a/ Ndarja politike dhe religjioze /1 Mbr 12, 1 - 24, 17/; 
b/ Historia e mbretërive të ndara /1 Mbr 12, 25 - 16, 34/; 
c/ Historia e Elisë dhe e Elizeut /1 Mbr 17 - 2 Mbr 1-13/; 
d/ Vijim i historisë së mbretërive të ndara /2 Mbr 14-17/.

*Pjesa III*: Historia e mbretërisë së Judës deri në shpërngulje; /2 Mbr 18-25/: 
a/ Mbretëria e Ezekisë, mbretit të përshpirtshëm /18-20/; 
b/ Kobësia e Manaseut dhe e Amonit /21/; 
c/ Ripërtëritja religjioze e Jozisë /22, 1 - 23, 30/; 
d/ Shpartallimi dhe shpërngulja e Judës /24, 1 - 25, 26/; 
e/ Falja që e fitoi Jojakini /25, 27 - 30/.


*Vlera historike  * 

Megjithëse Autori ka përdorur të dhëna historike dhe ato, me pak përmirësime, përputhen me të dhënat historike të kohës, kështu që kanë vlerë historike, prapëseprapë synimi i Autorit është: më tepër një interpretim i historisë në dritën e porosisë themelore të Deuteronomit   Ligjit të Përtërirë: Një Hyj i vetëm, një Tempull i vetëm.

Pa vështirësi mund të hetohet nga lexuesi se rrjedha e tregimit të ngjarjeve ka për qëllim të theksojë e të argumentojë se pabesnikëria ndaj Besëlidhjes me Hyjin dhe ndaj kultit të tij i ka sjellë popullit të zgjedhur rrënimin deri në shpërngulje e në mërgim me dhunë. Synimi i Autorit ka qenë të vërë në pah si është e mundur që populli i zgjedhur, prej kulmit të lavdisë, të bjerë aq poshtë, më së pari duke u ndarë politikisht e religjiozisht, e pastaj, nga pabesnikëria e mbretërve, edhe mbarë populli të marrë rrugën e shkatërrimit të vetvetes për shkak të pabesnikërisë ndaj Hyjit.

Ngjarjet e përsiatura në dritën e fesë e bëjnë lexuesin të hetojë pa vështirësi se mëkati është shkaku i rrënimit të individit dhe të bashkësisë qoftë ai edhe populli i zgjedhur i Zotit si bashkësi ose edhe i Shuguruari /të tillë ishin mbretërit, historia e të cilëve paraqitet/, domethënë nëkushtet kur nuk i shmangen udhës së mëkatit. Mendimi qendror i librit, ose i librave është: Besëlidhja e Hyjit nuk bën të tradhtohet.

Ky kënd shikimi vërtet ka diçka ndrydhëse, por është çështja e rëndësisë së madhe të njeriut të pajisur me vullnet të lirë.

Mëkati është kudo kaq thellë i mbërthyer në njeriun dhe i bërë, të thuash, petk në të, saqë vetë Zoti duhet të ndërmarrë diçka për të trajtuar në njeriun një zemër të re /Jeremia 31, 32 ev. /. Tregimi i çlirimit të Joakinit në shtojcën e librit, është si një thirrje shprese për shpirtrat e bërë hi e pluhur prej shkatërrimit e deportimit.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRAT HISTORIKË*

* - KRONIKAT, EZDRA, NEHEMIA -* 

*HISTORIA E IZRAELIT, PREMTIMI I HYJIT*

Librat historikë të Biblës nuk janë një kujtim i thjeshtë i ngjarjeve të së kaluarës që tashmë është mbyllur, por një kujtesë e tanishme, vetëdije e gjallë e një populli që synon ta kryejë misionin e vet në historinë e zhvillimit të njerëzimit.

Librat e Kronikave, Ezdra dhe Nehemia janë një përpjekje e gjallë për ta kujtuar të kaluarën me qëllim që të përgatitet e ardhmja. Pas mërgimit për më shumë se një shekull këta libra e tregonin të kaluarën, ngjarjet e hershme dhe të kohës në mënyrën e vet të posaçme; por më tepër si përsiatje shprese për të ardhmen.

Nga fati i brendshëm i njerëzimit veçohet thirrja e Izraelit që sillet drejt mbretërisë dhe Tempullit të Jerusalemit: Izraeli me dinastinë e Davidit, Jerusalemi me Tempullin e kultit të vërtetë ndaj Hyjit shënon praninë e Hyjit mes njerëzimit.





*LIBRAT E KRONIKAVE*


*  Përsiatje e re mbi historinë e Izraelit* 

Emërtimi   Bibla hebraike i quan: “Dibre hajamim”, që do të mund të përkthehej me: “Fjalë /Ngjarje/ të ditëve”, kurse shën Jeronimi i përkthen: “Chronicon totius historiae divinae”   Kronikë e mbarë historisë hyjnore”. Të Shtatëdhjetët e përkthyen greqisht: “Paraleipomenon” që do të mund të përkthehet me: “Lajme të lëna” që e plotësojnë atë që e kanë thënë në librat e tjerë. Këtë emërtim e mori edhe Vulgata.

Ne po i quajmë Librat e Kronikave.

Mendojmë se është e nevojshme të theksohet se dy Librat burimorë ishin një libër i vetëm, ashtu siç ishin Librat e Samuelit dhe Librat e Mbretërve. Madje po shtojmë se, sipas të gjitha gjasave, këta dy libra, jo vetëm se me njëri-tjetrin bënin një tërësi të vetme, por ishin bashkë edhe me dy libra tjerë: me Librin e Ezdrës dhe Librin e Nehemisë, për të cilët do të flasim në vendin e tyre.


*Ndarja dhe përmbajtja *  

Dy Librat e Kronikave mund të ndahen në këto pjesë:
I. Breznitë prej Adamit e deri te Davidi /1 Kron 1-10/;
1. Breznitë /1 Kron 1-9/;
2. Sauli /1 Kron 10/;
II. Davidi, themeluesi i dinastisë dhe i kultit në Tempull: /1 Kron 11-29/;
1. Mbretëria e Davidit /1 Kron 11-14/;
2. Arka e Besëlidhjes në Qytetin e Davidit /15-25/;
3. Përgatitja për ndërtimin e Tempullit /21-29/; 
III. Salomoni dhe ndërtimi i Tempullit /2 Kron 1-9/;
IV. Mbretërit e Judës /2 Kron 10-36/;
1. Reformat e para /10-27/;
2. Reformat e mëdha /28-35/;
3. Shpartallimi i monarkisë /36, 1-21/;
Përfundimi: Dekreti i Kirit /36, 22-23/.

*Karakteri historik i librave*

S’ka dyshim se Autori shkruan histori, d. t. th. ngjarjet që i paraqet janë ngjarje historike. Por duhet pasur parasysh se nuk i paraqet ngjarjet thjesht ashtu siç kanë ndodhur, por përsiat mbi ngjarjet e ndodhura. Ai më tepër shkruan një teologji të historisë, kështu që lëndën e zgjedh nga faktet historike për t’i dhënë lexuesit të kuptojë se shpëtimi vjen nëse populli i përmbahet dinastisë së Davidit   sepse këtij i janë dhënë premtimet e Zotit   dhe kultit të vërtetë Hyjit të vërtetë në Tempullin e Jerusalemit. Ai dëshiron t’i mbrojë bartësit e jetës fetare të ditëve të veta dhe të përshkruajë pamjen ideale të mbretërisë së Hyjit. Gjendja është tejet e mjerueshme: populli i humbur me dhunë ndër popuj paganë, Jerusalemi i shkatërruar, Tempulli i rrënuar, dhe pyetet: si mund të ndodhë një mjerim i tillë në popullin e zgjedhur? Me tërë librin përgjigjet: mbretër, priftërinj dhe popull e shkelën Besëlidhjen e Hyjit dhe prandaj Hyji i ndëshkoi. Por premtimet e Hyjit nuk kanë si të shkojnë kot: prandaj edhe shpresa në një përtëritje të sigurt me Mesinë që duhet të rrjedhë prej Davidit. Prandaj edhe arsyeja që e shënon vetëm atë që vlen për synimin e tij: shkurton ose s’shënon çka nuk shkon në këtë ujë. S’i përmend aspak mbretërit e Izraelit, por vetëm mbretërit e Judës. Edhe për këta nuk i intereson jeta private e tyre: s’i përmend ngjarjet e rinisë së Davidit, s’e përmend mëkatin e tij të fëlligështisë as pasojat e tija, s’e përmend idhujtarinë e pleqërimit të Salomonit etj.


*Burimet*

Autori i Kronikave ka pasur parasysh dhe ka përdorur shumë burime. Prej burimeve të librave të frymëzuar ka përdorur: Zanafillën, Daljen, Numrat, Jozuehin, Rutën, dy Librat e Samuelit, dy Librat e Mbretërve. Prej burimeve profane përmenden gjashtëmbëdhjetë tituj, por ndoshta i njëjti libër citohet me disa tituj. Pastaj është shërbyer me dituri edhe me të dhëna gojore të rrethit të vet.


*Autori dhe koha e krijimit*

Për sa i përket autorit të Librave të Kronikave, nuk mund të thuhet se kush ka qenë autori. Përgjithësisht mendohet se autor duhet të ketë qenë një levit dhe shumica mendon se duhet të jetë po ai i Librave të Ezdrës dhe të Nehemisë për shkak të sistemit të përbërjes së tyre, të stilit dhe të fjalorit. Mendimi i atyre që mendojnë se duhet të kenë qenë shumë autorë, është pothuajse krejtësisht i braktisur prej specialistëve të Biblës.

Po as lidhur me kohën e shkrimit të librave mendimi nuk është i prerë. Mendohet se nuk duhet të jetë assesi përpara 400 v. para Krishtit por as nuk duhet të merret si më i vonshëm se viti 300 para Krishtit. Ka edhe të tillë që krijimin e Librit e ulin edhe deri në vitet 250 200. Zakonisht duke u mbështetur në disa të dhëna që mund të jenë shtesë e kohës së mëvonshme.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I ESDRËS*



*Kthimi në atdhe*

Me sa pamë deri këtu, popullin e zgjedhur, e lamë në një mjerim të madh, të humbur e të shpërngulur me dhunë në mbretërinë e Babilonisë, edhe pse me shpresë për një të ardhme të lumtur, veçanërisht me shpalljen e mbretit të Persisë, Kirit, për atdhesim /2 Kr 36, 22-23/.

Për ta përcjellë hap pas hapi këtë riatdhesim dhe formimin e judeizmit, kronisti na la dy libra të shenjtë, atë të Esdrës dhe të Nehemisë.


*Emërtimi  * 

Dy librat e tanishëm në fillim përbënin një libër të vetëm që quhej Esdra. Kështu Bibla hebraisht dhe përkthimi greqisht i LXX. LXX e përmbanin edhe apokrifin, që quhej Esdra madje në vendin e parë, 1, 2, 3. Në kohën e krishterë libri u nda në dy libra: Esdra 1 dhe Esdra 2, ku Esdra 1 i përgjigjet Esdrës, kurse Esdra 2 Nehemisë, ndërsa Esdra 1 i LXX u quajt Esdra 3. Emërtimi i librave me Esdra e Nehemia është shumë i mëvonshëm dhe i përket vitit 1448 kur u shtyp Bibla hebraike e Bombergut.


*Përmbajtja dhe ndarja  * 

Libri flet për riatdhesimin e izraelitëve që kishin qenë shpërngulur me dhunë në mbretërinë e Babilonisë dhe për rivendosjen e tyre në truallin e të parëve si dhe për formimin e judeizmit si kombësi dhe ripërtëritjen e tyre fetare e kombëtare.

Mund të ndahet në:

1. ardhjen e karvaneve të para të të riatdhesuarve në Jerusalem nën drejtimin e Sasabasarit /Zorobabelit?/ dhe rindërtimin e Tempullit /kk 1-6/;

2. ardhjen e dytë të të riatdhesuarve në Jerusalem në vitin e shtatë të Artakserksit, nën drejtimin e Esdrës priftit dhe skribës, njeriut në zyrën e lartë të oborrit të mbretërve persianë për çështje të judenjve. Ky bën reforma lidhur me besimin dhe me kultin hyjnor dhe merr masa të ashpra kundër martesave të përziera /7-10/.

*Mendimi teologjik i Librit  * 

Kujdesi kryesor i shkrimtarit është i përqëndruar në përtëritjen e bashkësisë besimtare judeje, të Tempullit dhe të Jerusalemit. Përtëritja merr për bazë Ligjin e Moisiut.

Duke përsiatur se çka e gjeti Popullin e zgjedhur për shkak se e harroi Zotin, Hyjin e etërve të vet, dhe në çmjerim e shpuri kjo, bëri çmos që ti kthente kah Ai. Izraeli i varfër, i dobësuar nga çdo anë, nevojtar, mëkatar, i rrahur e i përplasur, i humbur dhe i skllavëruar, i mposhtur kombëtarisht, shtetërisht e fetarisht, e sheh se është zhdukur ëndrra e monarkisë së dikurshme, por, prapëseprapë, në gjithë këtë mjerim e ndjen veten të thirrur të bënte një ripërtëritje shpritërore dhe tia kthente nderin Popullit të zgjedhur të Hyjit. Bazë e ripërtëritjes ishte Ligji i Moisiut. Një numër i madh kthehet nga shpërgulja dhe, edhe pse me trazime të mëdha, u rivendos në truallin e të parëve. Kështu kërkoi ringjalljen e shpirtit dhe fuqinë e ripërtëritjes së Ligjit të Moisiut, shërbëtorit të Zotit në kryeqytetin e vet, Jerusalemin e zgjedhur prej Zotit, në Tempullin dhe në Shtëpinë e Tij.

Çfarë i porosit Libri lexuesit të sotëm? Dëgjo Zotin në urdhërimet e tija dhe ruaje thirrjen tënde me tërë kujdesin e njeriut të ditur!

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I NEHEMISË*



*Ndërtimi i bashkësisë*

Për sa i përket hyrjes në përgjithësi të Librit të Nehemisë si dhe emërtimit të tij, shiko parathënien e Librit të Esdrës.

Këtu mund të shtojmë diçka lidhur me ndarjen e Librit të Nehemisë.

Libri zakonisht ndahet në këto katër pjesë:

1. Ardhja e kuptarit mbretëror në vitin e 20 të të mbretërimit të Artakserksit. Nehemia vjen si qeveritar i krahinës së Judesë /1, 1 - 7, 73a/.
2. Gjatë një kuvendi të përgjithshëm, prifti   skrib Esdra ia lexon popullit Ligjin. Populli i rrëfen mëkatet dhe premton se do ti përmbahet Ligjit /7, 73b - 10, 40/.
3. Lista e emrave dhe e reformave. Shugurimi i mureve të Jerusalemit. Kthimi i Nehemisë në Persi /11, 1 - 13, 3/.
4. Kthimi i dytë i Nehemisë në Jerusalem. Merr masa të ashpra kundër disa çrregullimeve që kishin shpërthyer brenda bashkësisë /13, 4-32/.

----------


## NoName

*TOBIA, JUDITA E ESTERA*

*- Tri tregime shprese -*

Në kohë të vështira nuk ndodh rrallë të qarkullojnë shkrime në të cilat të shtypurve u jepet shpresë e shtypësve u pakallëzohet mbarimi i mjerë. Këto shkrime e kanë pamjen e paraqitjes së ndonjë ngjarjeje historike, por në të vërtetë janë sendërgjime të autorit që nën hijen e historisë e realizojnë porosinë, mesazhin.

Ndoshta nuk gabojmë nëse këta tre libra i cilësojmë si të tillë, sepse më shumë se histori, janë tregime frymëzuese për të qëndruar i ndershëm dhe besnik ndaj Hyjit qoftë në vështirësitë personale   familjare /Tobia/, qoftë edhe në ato kombëtare fetare /Judita e Estera/. Me rëndësi është që të kuptohet mirë e menjëherë porosia e autorit që me tregimin e tillë ka dashur të japë.




*LIBRI I TOBISË*

*Pasqyrë e familjes hebreje*



*Emërtimi  * 

Libri e ka marrë emrin sipas personazheve kryesore për të cilët flet: Libri i Tobitit /emri i babait/ ose Libri i Tobisë /emri i të birit/.


*	Teksti  * 

Teksti i origjinalit jo vetëm që nuk ka arritur deri te ne, por as te autorët nuk ka një mendim të prerë nëse ka qenë shkruar hebraisht, aramaisht apo greqisht. Tek ne ka arritur vetëm teksti greqisht por edhe ky në tri redaktime të ndryshme. Vulgata e re e merr për përkthim redaktimin S /Sinaitik/ që është më i ruajturi dhe duket më i vjetri nga të tri redaktimet, atë A aleksandrin dhe B vatikanas.


*	Vendi në Kanon  * 

Bibla në gjuhën hebraike, pra edhe hebrenjtë, nuk e pranojnë këtë si libër kanonik, po ashtu as nga Kisha e reformuar. Por edhe te katolikët libri ka qenë vënë në dyshim nga shumë biblistë, por çështja mori përfundim definitiv në koncilin e Trentit kur u përfshi ndër librat kanonikë.


*	Përmbajtja  * 

Libri e paraqet historinë e një familjeje hebreje në mërgim. Tobiti /babai/ është njeri besimtar, i përshpirtshëm e shumë dorëdhënë ndaj të gjithë të mjerëve, veçanërisht ndaj bashkëkombësve të vet. Megjithatë, verbohet edhe e ndjekin shumë kryqe në jetë. Po ashtu edhe Sara   vajzë e ndershme, e urtë dhe e mirë, pa faj të vetin pëson nga djalli dhe që natën e parë të martesës i vret rresht shtatë burra.

	Të dy luten dhe e kërkojnë prej Zotit vdekjen, por nuk dëshpërohen. Zoti u ndihmon me anë të engjëllit Rafael: atë e shpëton nga djalli e Tobitit ia kthen dritën e syve. Gjithçka përfundon mirë.

	Për lexuesin e sotëm Libri është shumë ndërtues. Autori, njeri i ditur, e mëson dhe e ndërton lexuesin pa e lodhur aspak. Ai ka për qëllim ta vërë përpara njeriun e drejtë i cili e ka si parim të jetës, të jetë plotësisht i ndershëm çfardo që ti ndodhë në jetë. Udha e vërtetë dhe e vetmja që njeriun e shpie në lumturi është zbatimi i urdhrave të Zotit në të mira e të vështira. Lexuesi që e heton këtë e ka në dorë çelësin e kuptimit të krejt librit.

	Lexuesi duhet të përmallohet duke e lexuar këtë libër ku në një tregim të jetës së përditshme familjare është ngritur lart besnikëria martesore e jetuar, kuptimi i vërtetë i lëmoshës, nderimi i të vdekurve, shija e lutjes e veçanërisht bujaria e lartë e martesës mes një burri e një gruaje: mendime ungjillore para Ungjillit.

	Libri i Tobisë mbahet se do të jetë shkruar diku nga shekulli IV   II para Krishtit.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I JUDITËS*
* - Thirrje për guxim -*


*Emërtimi  * 

Libri i Juditës quhet kështu nga emri i heroinës së librit. Në LXX zë vend pas Esterës e para Tobisë, kurse në Vulgatë pas Tobisë e para Esterës.

Libri duhet të ketë qenë i shkruar në gjuhën hebraishte ose arameishte, por tek ne ka arritur në përkthimin greqisht dhe latinisht.


*Përmbajtja * 

Mbreti i Asirisë, Nabukodonozori, me kryeqytet në Ninivë, pasi e mundi Arfaksadin, mbretin e Medisë, mendoi të bënte një ekspeditë ndëshkuese kundër të gjithë vasalëve, mbretërve të Perëndimit, që nuk kishin dashur ti ndihmonin kundër Arfaksadit. Kryekomandant e caktoi Olofernin. Të gjitha mbretëritë e perëndimit iu nënshtruan me përjashtim të popullit jude, i cili u mbyll në qytezën e Betulisë për ti bërë qëndresë.

Kur u afrua koha e dorëzimit, për shkak të mungesës së ushqimit e të ujit të pijshëm, del në pah Judita   Çifutja, e cila e sendërton një plan të çuditshëm për ta mposhtur ushtrinë e Nabukodonozorit. Lufta sështë më ndërmjet ushtrisë së Nabukodonozorit e të popullit çifut, por ndërmjet Olofernit   simbolit të së keqes dhe Zotit. Judita   Çifute, vegël në duart e Zotit, grua e vejë, e ndershme, e bukur e, mbi të gjitha, zbatuese e përpiktë e Ligjit të Moisiut, duke e përdorur bukurinë për ta marrë mendësh Olofernin, ia del ta vrasë këtë me armët e tija. Kthehet në Betuli me kokën e Olofernit, çifutët dalin në sulm kundër ushtrisë armike dhe e shpartallojnë plotësisht. Nga Betulia bëhet një procesion festiv në Jerusalem, ku me fli, me këngë e valle lavdërohet Hyji për fitoren mbi armiqtë.


*Porosia dhe koha e krijimit *  

Judenjtë mund të shpëtojnë vetëm me ndihmën e Hyjit. Por ndihma e Hyjit sdo të vijë nëse ata nuk do ta zbatojnë Ligjin e Tënzot. Judita, zbatuese e përpiktë e Ligjit të Zotit, bëhet vegël në duart e Tija për ti shpëtuar judenjtë. Hagiografin nuk e intereson aq as historia as gjeografia, madje ai, duket se qëllimisht, i lë pas dore për shkak të vetë gjinisë letrare që është apokaliptike, për të mos e dobësuar synimin që ka në paraqitjen: lufta e të keqes e personifikuar në Olofernin dhe lufta e të mirës kundër të keqes me Juditën. Ska dyshim se autori, duke u shërbyer me elemente historike të epokave të ndryshme, ka dashur të shkruajë një libër ndërtues që tu ndihmonte lexuesve ta mbështesin shpresën dhe guximin vetëm në Tënëzonë, i cili, me anë të Juditës, që të gjithë guximin dhe shpresën e ka në të, e shpëton popullin nga një situatë që për sa sheh syri i njeriut, nuk do të mund të shpëtonte.

Mendohet se Libri do të jetë krijuar rreth mbarimit të shek. II ose në fillim të shek. I para Krishtit.


*Sjellja morale e Juditës  * 

Judita shërbehet me bukurinë e saj për ta ngashnjyer Olofernin, vë në rrezik nderin e vet kundrejt një njeriu të keq që kishte mundur tia cenonte nderin; vrasja e gjeneralit në gjendje të dehur dhe në gjumë është tradhti: këto sjellje i kanë shqetësuar sa e sa moralistë. Por duhet marrë parasysh se libri nuk përshkruan një rast ndërgjegjeje, por ka për qëllim të thotë: Hyji i shpaguan armiqtë e vet po me atë monedhë që ata e fabrikojnë: Oloferni deshi ta ngashnjejë popullin e Hyjit, Hyji përdor një femër për ta ngashnjyer e rrënuar atë, sepse veprimtaria e tij është shkaku i humbjes së tij.

Mendimi është: ata që shpresojnë në Hyjin gjithmonë mund të llogarisin në ndihmën besnike të Tij.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I ESTERËS*
*- PËR LIRINË E BESIMIT -*



*Emërtimi  * 

Libri ka marrë emrin e heroinës për të cilën flitet.


*Teksti  * 

Libri te ne ka arritur në dy versione: hebraisht dhe greqisht. Teksti hebraisht është, pothuajse, për dy të tretat më i shkurtër se ai greqisht. NV është përkthyer nga teksti hebraisht, i cili është plotësuar me tekstin greqisht dhe pjesërisht me Vetus Latina.


*Përmbajta  * 

Libri i Esterës, për nga përmbajtja, është i ngjashëm me Librin e Juditës. Edhe këtu një vajzë çifute, bonjake, nga familjet hebreje të humbura në mërgim, e rritur dhe e birësuar nga ungji Mardoke, arriti të bëhet mbretëreshë e Persisë, grua e Asuerit /Artakserksit I/ mbretit të Persisë. Kur mbreti, përmes kryeministrit të vet Amanit, dha urdhër të shfaroseshin çifutët në mbretërinë e tij, Estera, e nxitur nga ungji Mardoke, ia doli ta asgjësonte planin e Amanit, madje t’u ndodhte e kundërta armiqve të hebrenjve, dhe kështu të shpëtojnë nga bjerrja e lirisë fetare dhe nga zhdukja kombëtare.


*Autori dhe data  * 

Autori i këtij libri mbetet i panjohur. Duhet të ketë qenë një çifut nga Persia, të cilit i kishin rënë në dorë kujtimet e Mardokeut. Autori, ndërsa i përshkruan ngjarjet e kohës së sundimit persian /538 333/, shkruan edhe për bashkëkohësit e vet në kohën e Makabenjve.


*Porosia  * 

I tërë libri synon ta paraqesë ndihmën e vazhdueshme të Hyjit ndaj popullit të zgjedhur. Pra Hyji është ai që e shpëton popullin e vet, dhe theksohet se: kush ia ngre shokut kurthin, Zoti e bën që në të të bjerë vetë.


*Vërejtje*

Përveç tekstit hebraik, në të cilin   për çudi   nuk përmendet emri i Hyjit   e kemi edhe tekstin greqisht, që është pranuar nga Kisha katolike si pjesë të frymëzuara, me çka teksti hebraik merr përfundim të kënaqshëm. Këto pjesë në përkthimin tonë janë të shënuara me shkronjat e alfabetit dhe të shkruara me shkronja të pjerrëta. Këto tekste e nënvizojnë me qartësi veprimin e Provanisë hyjnore.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I JOBIT*
*- Vuajtja e njerëzve dhe drejtësia e Hyjit -*


*Emërtimi  * 

Libri emërtohet nga heroi kryesor i tij, Jobi. Jobi duhet të ketë qenë person historik, megjithëse historia nuk jep të dhëna për të. Nuk është izraelit. Duhet të ketë qenë një ndër njerëzit e mirë të familjeve patriarkale të kohës së lashtë të popujve të lindjes, nomadë ose gjysmënomadë. Ndoshta është nga Edomi.


*Forma e jashtme e librit *  

Libri është i shkruar në prozë dhe në poezi. Hyrja /kk 1-2/ dhe përfundimi /k 42, 7-16/ janë në prozë, ndërsa pjesët e tjera të librit janë në poezi. Bën pjesë në të ashtuquajturit libra të Dijes, ndër të cilët për nga arti zë vendin e parë.


*Përmbajtja  * 

Libri është një poemë që i vë vetes për qëllim jo vetëm të japë përgjigjet në pyetjet dërmuese të shpirtit njerëzor: Nga vjen e keqja në botë? ose edhe: Pse vuan i drejti?, por ka për qëllim edhe të përcaktojë marrëdhënien e njeriut që pëson me Hyjin tejet të mirë e të shenjtë. Shihet menjëherë se nuk i mjaftojnë arsyet e shpagimit që dija e kohës dhe zbulesa e deriatëhershme ia japin. Si mjafton shpagimi kolektiv: shkon e njoma nëpër të thatën, si do të thoshte populli ynë, as vepra e mirë   shpagimi i këtushëm me anë të të mirave materiale dhe të jetës së gjatë. Këndej edhe e vë në skenë Jobin e drejtë pësues dhe tre miqtë e tij që me dijen e kohës e me arsyet tradicionale mundohen ta ngushëllojnë. Janë tri cikle dialogjesh. Në skenë hyn edhe Eliuhi, një i ri që flet shumë e që nuk përmendet as në hyrje as në përfundim si mik i Jobit /kk 32-37/. Kur zhvillimi i poemës arrin në kulmin e vet, Hyji i dëftohet Jobit. Jobi, i ndrydhur nga madhëria e veprës krijuese të Hyjit, edhe pse i grishur nga Hyji të pyesë ose edhe të kundërshtojë, dëshmon besimin e vet të thellë në të, pendohet dhe i tërheq mendimet dhe pohimet e veta të mëparshme.


*Autori dhe koha e krijimit  * 

Autori mbetet i panjohur. Shihet se do të ketë qenë shumë i ditur dhe njohës i mirë i dijes së kohës dhe me aftësi të madhe vrojtimi teologjikofilozofik. Është patjetër izraelit nga Palestina, megjithëse ka nga ata që kanë pohuar se ndoshta nuk është judé.

Si kohë e krijimit duhet të merret periudha e passhpërnguljes, d. t. th. nga fundi i shekullit të pestë para Krishtit.


*Mësim për jetën  * 

Nga Jobi mësojmë se besimi në Hyjin, megjithëse nuk i zhvillon plotësisht e tani për tani të gjitha problemet që mendja e njeriut i dëshiron të qarta, sepse misteret mbeten mistere, shpie në duresë qetësuese e në paqe shpirtërore. Autori i ka para sysh lexuesit e kohës së vet dhe do tu thotë bashkëkohësve të vet, izraelitëve të rënë ngushtë se të pashtet, të paatdhe, të patempull, të paliturgji e flijime, ta kenë para sysh të vërtetën se Hyji iu dëftua Jobit, pra ai është, dhe është me ta edhe në këtë gjendje. Kjo është një e vërtetë e madhe që i jep kuptim jetës për ta jetuar njerëzisht edhe në vuajtje.

----------


## NoName

*LIBRI I PSALMEVE*



*Një libër lutjeje*

Sikurse edhe popujt e tjerë të Lindjes, po ashtu edhe populli i Izraelit, ka pasur prirje të fortë për poezi. Këngë - poezi të shpërndara nëpër librat e ndryshëm të Shkrimit të shenjtë gjejmë mjaft.

Në Shkrimin e shenjtë poezi në vete janë Psalmet.


*Emërtimi  * 

Emri i këtij Libri a i këtyre këngëve vjen nga vegla muzikore, me të cilën përcilleshin këto këngë kur këndoheshin. Kjo vegël quhej “Psalterion” e ishte vegël muzikore me korda. Hebraisht quhet: “Sefer tehil’lim” ose thjesht “Tehil’lim”   “Libri i himneve” ose “Himnet”. Vulgata si dhe Vulgata e re e quajnë: “Libri i psalmeve”, që do të thotë: “Libri i këngëve të punuara për t’u kënduar të përcjella me vegël muzikore me korda”.


*Numri  * 

Si në origjinalin hebraisht, po ashtu edhe në përkthimin greqisht /LXX/ dhe në Vulgatë numri i psalmeve është 150. Në të vërtetë LXX bien edhe Psalmin 151, porse ky nuk gjendet në tekstin hebraik dhe Kisha askurrë nuk e ka pranuar për kanonik   të frymëzuar.

Në renditjen /numërimin/ e Psalmeve nuk ndiqet e njëjta mënyrë në origjinal e në përkthimet e Vulgatës. Kjo ka ndodhur sepse ndarja e Psalmeve nuk është bërë në të njëjtën mënyrë. Ne do të ndjekim mënyrën e rëndomtë që bëhët /të tillë siç e ka Vulgata e Re/: në kllapa do të shënohet numri i Vulgatës.


*Ndarja  * 

Psalmet janë të ndara në pesë libra me rëndësi jo të barabartë:
Libri i parë: 1-41; Libri i dytë: 42-72; Libri i tretë: 73-89; Libri i katërt: 90-106; Libri i pestë: 107-150.

Por, në mbështetje të përmbajtjes së Psalmeve, biblistët e tanishëm ato i ndajnë në tri grupe:

a/ *Himne lavdie* -  Në këtë grup përfshihen Psalmet: 8, 19, 29, 33, 46 48, 76, 84, 87, 93, 96-100, 103-106, 113, 114, 117, 122, 135, 136, 145, 150.
Komponimi pothuajse është gjithmonë i njëjtë: pas ftesës për të lavdëruar Zotin, vjen arsyeja e lavdërimit: mrekullitë në natyrë   krijimi, kujdesi i Hyjit në historinë e njerëzimit për shëlbim. Brenda këtij grupi veçanërisht dalin në pah dy lloje Psalmesh: këndimet e Sionit /Ps 46, 48, 76, 87/ dhe këndimet për nder të Zotit   Mbretit të gjithësisë, ku del në shesh qëllimi i kuptimit të qenies hyjnore   të Hyjit, Mbretit, jo vetëm të Izraelit, po të mbarë popujve të botës /Ps 47, 93, 96-98/.
b/ *Psalmet e lutjes* -  ose të ankimit, ose të vajtimit. Ky grup Psalmesh nuk këndon lavdinë e Hyjit, por Atij i drejtohet për ndihmë. Zakonisht fillon me një kushtrim për ndihmë e në trupin e Psalmit bëhet çmos për ta nxitur Hyjin që ta largojë atë të vështirë për të cilën kërkohet ndihma.
Ky grup, pastaj, ndahet në dy degë: 1/ nëse flet për nevojën e një personi, atëherë është personal   individual, 2/ nëse flet për një vështirësi kombëtare a kolektive, atëherë është kolektiv. Kështu Psalme të lutjes kolektive janë: 12, 44, 60, 74, 79, 80, 83, 85, 106, 123, 129, 137. Rasti nxitës është një vështirësi shkatërruese kombëtare, një uri e gjithmbarshme apo diçka tjetër si këto.
Ndër Psalme me qëllime individuale merren: 3, 5-7, 13, 17, 22, 25, 26, 28, 31, 35, 38, 42, 43, 51, 54-57, 59, 63, 64, 69-71, 77, 86, 102, 120, 130, 140-143. Ankimet për të cilat bëhet fjalë, janë të shumta e të larmishme: rreziku i ndjekjes prej armikut, salvime të ndryshme, mërgimi, pleqëria etj. etj.
c/ *Psalmet e falenderimit* - Edhe ky grup ndahet në dy degë: falenderimit individuale a kolektive, sipas falenderimit që bëhet në emër të individit a të bashkësisë.
Përpos këtyre tri elementeve kryesore: himnit, lutjes e falenderimit, hyjnë edhe elemente të tjera. Kështu elementin profetik - parakallëzues e takojmë ndër Psalmet 2, 50, 71, 81, 82, 85, 95, 110 etj. Të gërshetuar me këtë element profetik janë edhe Këndimet Sionit e Këndimet Zotit, Mbretit të gjithësisë. Pasi mbreti në Izrael duhej “shuguruar” hebr. “Mashiah - Mesia” kështu u trajtuan Psalmet mesiane. Drejtpërsëdrejti për Mesinë flasin këto Psalme: 2, 45, 72, 110. Pikërisht Psalmi 110 është cituar më së shumti në BR!


*Autori  * 

Siç ia ka mbështetur tradita e vjetër Librat e Dijes mbretit Salomon, po ashtu edhe Librin e Psalmeve ia ka mbështetur mbretit David, këngëtarit të madh dhe rregulluesit të kultit në Izrael. Me siguri do të ketë shumë Psalme që arrijnë deri në kohën e Davidit, por kur vjen çështja që të përcaktohet se cilat Psalme janë ato, atëherë puna del shumë më e vështirë se kujton njeriu. Titujt e Psalmeve   të cilët nuk mbahen për pjesë të frymëzuara, nuk na thonë shumë, pasi ata na flasin më tepër se cilës pjesë, cilit grup psalmesh i takon sesa për autorin.

Edhe Psalteri e ka historinë e zhvillimit të vet dhe ka lidhje të ngushtë me librat e tjerë të BV, sidomos me Ligjin e Përtërirë e me Profetët.


*Përdorimi  * 

Me kohë Psalmet u bënë pjesë e lutjeve të caktuara për Tempull. Në ta pasqyrohet krejt përshpirtnia e BV. Ato shprehin lidhjen e ngushtë me përjetimin shpirtëror të Popullit të zgjedhur me Hyjin e Besëlidhjes.

Psalmet jetojnë e vazhdojnë të përdoren edhe në krishterim. Ato bëhen lutje zyrtare e Kishës.


*Vlera shpirtërore *  

Nuk është vështirë të kuptohet rëndësia dhe vlera e madhe shpirtërore e Psalmeve. Elementi religjioz është gjithkund i dukshëm. Vetë Hyji i ka shndritur autorët e Psalmeve për t’i vënë në dukje ato vlera shpirtërore që më shumë tregojnë qëndrimin e njeriut ndaj Krijuesit.

Klithma e shprehur prej autorëve të këtyre poemave: himne lavdie Hyjit, kushtrim për ndihmë me lutjet e ankimit, të vajtimit e të falenderimit janë gjëra që sa të jetë njeriu - krijesë dhe Krijuesi - Hyji, nuk mund të mbarojnë askurrë, prandaj edhe vlera e tyre mbetet e përhershme.


*Theksimi i hakmarrjes *  

Njeriu duke i lexuar por, sidomos duke i përdorur si lutje, has në disa vende në Psalme në nëmë të mëdha, mallkime të forta e sidomos në kërkesa hakmarrjeje kundër armikut, saqë shpesh mbetet i habitur. Por ato nuk duhen kuptuar ashtu, si të ishin shkruar në ditët tona, por duhet ditur se janë shkruar para dritës së ungjillit dhe janë vënë në gojën e të përndjekurit të pafajshëm. Ato janë thirrje për drejtësinë hyjnore kundër atij që përdor dhunën dhe kanë domethënien se Hyji nuk mund ta durojë të keqen që shkakton njeriu kundër njeriut ose edhe kundër njerëzve - vëllezërve të vet. Por, dorën në zemër, këto Psalme përmbajnë diçka që edhe në zemrën tonë rri disi e strukur dhe ku hiri i mësimit të Krishtit nuk ka mundur ende të depërtojë. Por duhet menduar se këto Psalme kanë edhe një vështrim shumë më të thellë: dikur thuheshin kundër njeriut të paudhë, dhunues, kurse sot kanë për qëllim luftimin e së keqes që Zoti gjithmonë e urren e Krishti e ka mundur, e jo më kundër personit; kundër mëkatit e jo kundër mëkatarit.

----------

